# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  من هنا وهناك

## هيثم صديق

*برز الثعلب يوما في ثياب المهاجمينا
سواح
دخلت معاك 
في ليل صبي وظالم
وسرحت في احضان ظني
لجميل واهم
انو البصيبني معاك
لازم يكون راحم
(عمر الطيب الدوش)
زمااااان ونحن بعد صبيان
لابسين القميص والرداء
اللي سموه  الليلة برمودا
بعد ان غابت سفينة حاجات جميلة 
في مثلث برمودا
الزمن داك كان العندو الجوكر تلقاه داك
والناس ماشة مشي 
لا زولا جري لا زولا جاك
والريدة زي بتاعة الود بتاع تايتنك(جاك)
والضيف تتلقاه في المحطة 
مو بخوفوك بيه ويقولوا ليك جاك
في الزمن داك
بغلة عبد الخير قربت تصل الميس
والمباراة بين فريق القرن 
وفريق الفرن
لما الريق ببقي دقيق
وتنقلب الطاولة
وتبدأخميرة العكننة في الفوران
زمن هلال فورموست يذوب علي طول
قبل ما يتكلم البرنس عن الفول
سنة 1987 بالضبط
المريخ شال فيها كاس
والدماعة شالوا في خاطرهم
المباراة كانت في قاهرة المعز
الزمن داك كان اسمه قاهرة يور
يور نيم از عبد الخير
حسني مبارك كان الزمن داك حاكم ليه 6 صفر
اقصد ستة سنة
ماعارف الطلع لي الترجي هسي شنو
كانت اخر كورة للخطيب
بعدها عرس 
كان مهاجم الصفراب اسمه طاشين
ومن الزمن داك ما اتلقوا
لحدي زمن الطاش 
قووووووووووووووم يا البلوم اتحدي
المباراة درون في الخرطوم
والحكم كان لاراش
ضروري نزكر اسم الحكم
اي مباراة طرفها الهلال لازم تعرف اسم الحكم
لانه يا ساعد الجماعة
يا جعلوه شماعة
ديل لسه معلقين شماعة لاراش
شماعة الخشب السنونها مسامير
يا مسامير المحبة
اصلي ليك انا ماني هين
الزمن داك كان عمرهم 54 سنة
مفروض ينجبوا
قوم يا جناح الاهلي المصري اعكس ليك كور قدام الحمام
زي الشتت ليك سكر
(انتوا حمد البابلي وين)
الكورة المعكوسة ماشة علي ال18 سنة
ال18 دي زكرتني واحدة قريبتنا 
كل ما يسألوها عن عمرها تقول 18
واحد خالا لينا قال ليها انت زول والا خط 18 بتاع ميدان
اها الكورة في الهواء طايرة
والمهاجمين يزاحموا في المدافعين
والمدافعين يناوشوا في المهاجمين
وال18 مزدحم زي باب بص الولاية في ظهر رمضان
الظهر للزمن
ورمضان الشهر
(للتنويه )
قومي يا الكورة ركي في راس مدافع
جماهير الاهلي زعلت 
قوم يا المدافع اضرب الكورة
هد 
الكورة من المدافع في شبكتو
والحارس بيلوموا علي شفقتو
الحارس جنوبي اسنه يور
والمدافع شمالي اسمه جمال
لعلها ديك كانت اول بادرة للانفصال في تاريخ السودان
رغم انه الميرغني عمل بعدها مع قرنق كوكادام
لكن ما قدروا يشيلوا الملام
يور قالوا بقي يقول بلغة عربي جوبا:
يا تارك غتي ثالب ده
اذا كان الهدف العكسي عندهم قديم قدم الصفر في الخط العددي
وعندهم
واضاع كاس الابطال  منذ دستتين من السنوات
وانتهت تلك المباراة بهدفين 
زي بتوع راجي و....
هو اللي جاب القون التاني منو
بقينا ما بنتذكر البعيد
يا الله ويامين انا متذكر قون ساكواها الفات داك
الجابو  قبل النهاية
ومنها والدماعة ماشين بالعصاية
الراكوبة مسكتها رطوبة
وعيونها اط ش ش ن
دي عيون والا طباقة ديجتل
وما فات للزكري 
والجاي للانثي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم الرائع دوما هيثم صديق
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووور يا استاذ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور المميز دوما استاذ هيثم صديق
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*                       مشكور يا استاذ 
               قلت لي لازم الواحد يتزكر اسم الحكم 
                             تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور علي الروائع والله يديك العافية يا أستاذ ...

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تسلم يا استاذ
ههههههه بادرة الانفصال و للصفر الكبير استمرار
*

----------


## سيزر

*هيثم صديق انت رائع
*

----------


## Aladdin

*ههههههههه  الزول ده عجيب شديد
                        	*

----------

